# Diary Dates 2012



## Grandpa

OK all,

Please pencil in the following for next year.

16th June 2012 FBH Conference - the Dome Doncaster
17th June 2012 IHS Show - The Dome Doncaster

19th August 2012 - Joint Societies Reptile Expo - Kempton Park

Please make every effort to attend these events, for those of you that wish to continue keeping animals the Conference is a MUST!
We are working on special rates for overnight accommodation as per previous years (thanks Richard).

Regards the old f*rt


----------



## Austin Allegro

Norwich show 8th July 2012


----------



## Grandpa

Apparently, hotel rate is £45 per double room - will let you know more details as they come in..Perhaps I should start a FBH Conference thread?


----------



## pollywog

The IHS's September show will be on Sunday 23rd.


----------



## Janine00

IHS West Midlands Branch breeders meeting (same as last Sunday's) is likely to be Sunday 4th November, and again likely to be at Doncaster next year. :2thumb:


----------



## Austin Allegro

pollywog said:


> The IHS's September show will be on Sunday 23rd.


what about the june one?


----------



## pollywog

Austin Allegro said:


> what about the june one?


See Grandpa's first post.


----------



## The Roach Hut

Grandpa said:


> OK all,
> 
> Please pencil in the following for next year.
> 
> 16th June 2012 FBH Conference - the Dome Doncaster
> 17th June 2012 IHS Show - The Dome Doncaster
> 
> 19th August 2012 - Joint Societies Reptile Expo - Kempton Park
> 
> Please make every effort to attend these events, for those of you that wish to continue keeping animals the Conference is a MUST!
> We are working on special rates for overnight accommodation as per previous years (thanks Richard).
> 
> Regards the old f*rt


been looking for sites for these to book tables but cant find them does anyone have addy?


----------



## swift_wraith

yay, 4 days after my birthday. i see a belated pressie coming on!


----------



## Reptileparadise

Anything on the september Donny show?

23rd of september, or something like that?


----------



## pollywog

The Roach Hut said:


> been looking for sites for these to book tables but cant find them does anyone have addy?


For the Doncaster shows: Welcome to The International Herpetological Society
As for Kempton; 2011 tables were available by invite only, I don't know if they'll be opening it up to more exhibitors in 2012 or not but I think they'll have quite a waiting list already.



Reptileparadise said:


> Anything on the september Donny show?
> 
> 23rd of september, or something like that?


Yes as per my post above, the september IHS Doncaster show is on the 23rd.


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter

pollywog said:


> For the Doncaster shows: Welcome to The International Herpetological Society
> As for Kempton; 2011 tables were available by invite only, I don't know if they'll be opening it up to more exhibitors in 2012 or not but I think they'll have quite a waiting list already.
> 
> 
> Yes as per my post above, the september IHS Doncaster show is on the 23rd.


Hello there, who do we contact to attempt to get a table at Kempton? Many thanks


----------



## DeanDavies

Hi just wondering ive never been a rep expo before and im from manchester (northwest), which show would be worth while for leos and beardys? i do drive and am willing to drive but just not to the end of the earth :lol2:

thanks


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx

deffinatly going to try to go to donny next year


----------



## JamesJ

DeanDavies said:


> Hi just wondering ive never been a rep expo before and im from manchester (northwest), which show would be worth while for leos and beardys? i do drive and am willing to drive but just not to the end of the earth :lol2:
> 
> thanks


There are more leos and beardies than you can shake a stick at at shows :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## DeanDavies

James_and_Hana said:


> There are more leos and beardies than you can shake a stick at at shows :Na_Na_Na_Na:



:lol2::lol2::lol2:

I was thinking Donny : victory: theres no shows up near me there all a complete treck :bash:


----------



## JamesJ

DeanDavies said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> I was thinking Donny : victory: theres no shows up near me there all a complete treck :bash:


Donny has more tables / more variety and is busier number wise. Its about 120 miles to doncaster for us but we go to every show to buy or sell :lol2:


----------



## chapmand

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> deffinatly going to try to go to donny next year


Yep me to, ive already got my holidays booked in at work for both of them


----------



## Syx

Anyone heard anything for the next ERAC show? Me and the OH will prob's travel to that one again


----------



## Christine

Hi, I am new to reptile shows and stuff like that, but I have no idea what i have to do to get into the show.
First off i am not a breeder, just a visitor.
Second do i need to purchase tickets to get into the show, if i do, where do i get them from.
Many thanks for your help.


----------



## tom495

You can just turn up on the day and pay on the door to get in. Some clubs or organizers let club members in for the first 1/2-1hr so check the web page before had, will usually say on the advert when it's open to members and when it's open to the public.


----------



## Connie_F

Syx said:


> Anyone heard anything for the next ERAC show? Me and the OH will prob's travel to that one again


The next ERAC show will be on 30th September 2012. For further details see http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/erac-shows/780517-read-first-show-details-dates.html (have just asked a moderator to update our details).

Cheers, Connie


----------



## tom495

Hi Connie, just the one erac show this year?


----------



## Irish Reptiles

*kempton show*

Hey there mate,sory to bother you but you seem to have dates and info on here! i was going to pop over for the kempton expo again this year but this time i wanted a table. any idea where i can book a table in advance? many thanks!

Regards,

Ross


----------



## smeggy

how much do tickets cost and anyone know what the website is? for doncaster show and which day do i need to go if i wanna have a look at some cresties and possibly buy some? just wondering aswell do you get freebies there? lol


----------



## kezzbag

heya are there any down south?...i live in southampton and dont really go far lol


----------



## hogboy

There is The PRAS Private Breeders Meeting on 28 October 2012.

at Havant Leisure Centre


----------



## Llizardx

anyone know what time the conference is?


----------



## RepGuru

Grandpa said:


> OK all,
> 
> Please pencil in the following for next year.
> 
> 16th June 2012 FBH Conference - the Dome Doncaster
> 17th June 2012 IHS Show - The Dome Doncaster
> 
> JUNE 17TH!!!!!!! Thats the WORST possible day since it's fathers day :bash:
> 
> My old man will (as always) expect to be taken out for lunch and have family around him ALL day!! Looks like no Donny in June for moi. :censor:


----------



## masivemike

Do you have to be a member or anything to go to donny?


----------



## Giles Thomas

My first time to one of these, gunna drive down from Newcastle in the morning...

Is it okay to pay on the door and has anyone please got the postcode?


----------



## wezza309

whats the date for the Nov doncaster show and has it been confirmed ????


----------

